# Waschbär schwimmt durch den Teich



## Fotomolch (30. Mai 2017)

Wegen der __ Enten (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/entenbesuch.47646/) habe ich eine Webcam am Teich installiert. Dadurch habe ich schon viel Interessantes gesehen: Fledermäuse, Katzen, badende und trinkende Vögel, __ Schnecken, die Enten, Waschbären und natürlich die __ Molche. Das mit dem Alarm klappt Nachts wegen der Insekten und dem Infrarotlicht und am Tag wegen der Spiegelungen des Wassers nicht. Sonst hätte mich jetzt doch glatt der Waschbär aus dem Bett geschmissen. Er war schon öfter da, ohne einen besonderen Schaden anzurichten. Für gewöhnlich läuft er einmal im Teich am Rand lang, inspiziert alles und geht wieder. Das dauert bis zu zehn Minuten. Letzte Nacht kam er erst um kurz vor zwei für eine Runde in zwei Minuten. Eine Stunde später hat er noch eine Runde gedreht und dachte sich dann wohl, ich brauche doch mal eine Abkühlung. Er schwamm einmal durch den Teich. Es bleibt wie immer am Teich oder auch im Garten spannend, lustig, interessant..... Auch diesmal zum Glück ohne Beschädigungen. Aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein Waschbär einfach mal so quer durch den Teich schwimmt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Mai 2017)

Waschbären treiben sich gerne am Wasser rum. Da gibts ja auch meißt was fressbares zu finden
(wie letztes Jahr z.B ein 43cm langen __ Flußbarsch den ich im Edersee gefangen hatte und über den sich ein Waschbär nachts hermachte als ich auf der Bank daneben am pennen war und erst durch die schmatzerei wach wurde)


----------



## Fotomolch (30. Mai 2017)

Krass. Fische habe ich keine, aber vielleicht frisst er ein paar __ Schnecken. Es ist mir schon klar, dass Waschbären schwimmen können. Nur dass sie ausgerechnet durch einen so kleinen Teich schwimmen, finde ich schon sehr interessant, zumal sie bisher immer am Rand blieben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Mai 2017)

vor Jahren hab ich mal einen Feldhasen durch die Lahn schwimmen sehen, das war auch eine interesannte Beobachtung


----------



## Fotomolch (30. Mai 2017)

Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Dann hat man natürlich immer keine Kamera parat...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Mai 2017)

wir waren gerade bei der jährlichen Gewässerreinigung, da hat man meißt nur Müllsäcke in der Hand


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Mai 2017)

So eine Wildkamera is ja echt genial
Wie schaut man das dann an, ob es was interessantes gegeben hat?
Alles in Echtzeit? Zeitraffer?

Macht der Waschbär sonst irgendwie Ärger?
Unsere Nachbarn hatten auch schon einen vor der Terassentür sitzen, 
gemütlich das teure Spezialkatzenrehabilationsfutter für die frisch beinamputierte Katze schmatzend.
Die Familie hat aus sicherem Abstand hinter der glasscheibe zugesehen und uns anschließend Fotos gezeigt.
Ich hab nix gemerkt auf dem Grundstück, außer mal umgeworfenes Zeug, das eigentlich für eine Katze zu schwer ist...
Sonst nix...

Doch, letztes lag ein Stück Lachs, so ein abgenagtes Stück Haut, wo noch die Gräten und Flossen dran waren, an meinem Teich...
Erst dachte ich..schmeißen die Nachbarn jetzt schon ihre Grillabfälle durch die Büsche?..nee, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...
Ehr das irgend ein Tier das von einem Komposthaufen gemopst hat und dort "waschen" wollte?

Egal...hoffe es erntet keiner mein Gemüse, wenn es reif ist...
Hatte ich mal, mit einer Ratte im Frühbeetkasten...die hatte alle Kohlrabi angeknabbert..wollte wohl gucken, welcher am besten schmeckt?
Ich bin dazugekommen, das hat sie in die Flucht geschlagen...die Kohlrabi waren trotzdem nimmer zu gebrauchen
Zum Glück werden seit paar Jahren wieder regelmäßig die Ratten in der Kanalsiation vergiftet..ich hatte Zeitweise angst am Komposter, das mir mal eine ins Bein schnappt...
Wenn ich einen Eimer Grünschnitt reinschütte.

Wir haben nebenan einen Supermarkt mit Metzgerei. Da hocken am hellichten Tag die Ratten unter den Abfallcontainern..aber so schlimm ist es zum Glück nimmer...
VG Monika


----------



## pema (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo Claudia,
schön. Auch wenn die Kerle nicht in unser einheimisches Habitat gehören, scheinen sie sich doch ganz gut einleben zu können.
Ich erwische mit meiner Wildkamera höchstens mal einen Igel oder eine Hauskatze(...und die gehört sicherlich auch nicht zu den einheimischen Tieren).
petra


----------



## Fotomolch (31. Mai 2017)

Ich lasse alle 10 Sekunden eine Aufnahme machen und im Moment 24 Stunden am Tag filmen. Das Ganze wird auf der microSD- Karte in der Kamera gespeichert. Ich lade erst die Bilder runter und gucke sie im Schnelldurchlauf an, wenn es sich lohnt, lade ich den entsprechenden Film auch runter - wie beim Waschbär oder der Elster, die jetzt am Sonntag ihr ausgiebiges Sonntagsbad genommen hat. Live kann ich natürlich jeder Zeit gucken. Da man besonders im Infrarot Modus auch die __ Molche gut sieht, hoffe ich sie auch genau zählen zu können, wenn sie mal den Teich verlassen.

Hauskatzen habe ich auch fast jede Nacht drauf, einen Igel leider gar nicht. Der ist mir lieber als der Waschbär, wobei die Aktion vorletzte Nacht schon irre war.
Da bei uns nicht fressbares draußen rumsteht (keine Mülltonnen oder Essen auf dem Kompost) haben wir so keine Probleme mit den Waschbären. Gelegentlich gibt es Ratten in der Scheune (das steht eben auch der Müll und die gelben Säcke). Heute morgen war leider das neue Sumpfbeet etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, Ufermatte umgeklappt (trotz festkleben) und die kleine bisher noch unbekannte Pflanze lag um. Aber heute war ich im Blumenladen um Feldthymian zu kaufen, da hat mir doch die Verkäuferin erzählt der Thymian und __ Lavendel würden den Waschbären abschrecken. Mal sehen. Der Thymian ist nämlich für den Teichrand und den Sumpfbeetrand gedacht, weil er so schön lange blüht und niedrig bleibt. Das Schöllkraut hatte sich am Teich selbst ausgesät, und blühte auch schön, aber es hat mir meine Lieblingshose total versaut mit dem Saft und musste deshalb weichen. Zwei konnte ich umpflanzen, der Rest ist auf dem Kompost. Dafür habe ich gerade "Ersatz" geholt. Warten, bis andere niedrige Wildkräuter da gewachsen sind, dauert mir zu lange. Nur einen __ Günsel (oder was ähnliches) habe ich schon dahin gesetzt.


----------



## domserv (31. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich überlege mir auch eine Wildkamera zuzulegen, bin aber noch im Wust der Angebote völlig verloren. Hat da jemand einen Tipp, Erfahrung bezüglich Marke, Auflösung, Weitwinmkle oder Normalobjektiv etc.

Danke und Gruß
Jimi


----------



## pema (31. Mai 2017)

Hallo Jimi,
ich habe die Wild-Vision Full HD 5.0 und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Ich glaube Weitwinkel habe die alle.
petra


----------



## Fotomolch (31. Mai 2017)

Das dachte ich auch. Meine Instar IN5907 hat ein Normalobjektiv, was sich im Nachhinein aber als genau richtig herausgestellt hat, weil ich die Kamera dadurch höher und weiter weg anbringen musste. So habe ich eine viel bessere Perspektive. Mit der Kameraauswahl habe ich mich auch schwer getan. Ich habe viele Tests gelesen und wusste gar nicht, dass es die mir verschiedenen Brennweiten gibt. Aber bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## domserv (1. Juni 2017)

Danke für die Infos.

Die Wild-Vision hat einen Aufnahmewinkel von 52°, die Instart IN5907 einen von 45°. Sind beides eher Normalobjektive. In meiner engeren Wahl sind neben der Wild-Vision die SecaCam Raptor (52°) und die SecaCam HomeVista mit 100° Aufnahmewinkel. Und genau da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Mit den 100° Weitwinkel erfasse ich zwar einen größeren Winkel, aber es ist dann auch alles kleiner.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Fotomolch (1. Juni 2017)

Es gibt auch eine Kamera von Instar mit Weitwinkel. Oder du tauschst das Objektive der 5907 gegen ein WW aus. Das WW-Objektiv kostet 25 Euro.


----------



## hessi (4. Dez. 2017)

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich nen Waschbär dauerhaft vertreiben kann,der kommt immer Nachts zwischen 3 und 4 Uhr und unser Hund dreht jedesmal durch in seinem Freilauf.
Hab den Waschbären schonmal mit der Segelstange vom Surfbrett gestichelt als er oben im Apfelbaum saß,aber 3 Tage später war er wieder da,kann natürlich auch ein anderer gewesen sein.
Töten oder verletzen kommt natürlich nicht in Frage.
Gibt es ein Mittel was sie gar nicht mögen?


----------



## Fotomolch (4. Dez. 2017)

Mir hat eine Frau im Blumenladen gesagt, Kräuter wie Tymian oder __ Lavendel mag er nicht. Ich habe Thymian an den Teich gepflanzt, er war nicht direkt danach, aber schon recht zeitnah nicht mehr gekommen. Obwohl ich den Thymian nicht deshalb an den Teich gepflanzt habe, sondern weil ich eine niedrige gute Bienenpflanze gesucht habe, die ausdauernd blüht. Vom Sumpfbeet vorm Haus wollte ich ihn damit vertreiben, weil er immer die Pflanzen umgeschmissen hat. Hat auch geklappt. Versuch mach kluch...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Dez. 2017)

hessi schrieb:


> Töten oder verletzen kommt natürlich nicht in Frage.



Hi,

das dürfen eh nur die Jagdberechtigten, auch wenn der Waschbär seit 03.08.16 als eine der 37 Arten auf der europäischen Liste der invasiven  Arten" verstärkt bekämpft werden muß

MfG Frank


----------



## hessi (4. Dez. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das dürfen eh nur die Jagdberechtigten, auch wenn der Waschbär seit 03.08.16 als eine der 37 Arten auf der europäischen Liste der invasiven  Arten" verstärkt bekämpft werden muß
> 
> MfG Frank


Ja genau die Jagdberechtigen,da hab ich den ein oder anderen in meinem Bekanntenkreis,da werden Waschbären erschlagen ,oder samt lebendfalle im Regenfass ersäuft usw.
Die wenigsten die ich kenne halten sich an Regeln.


----------



## StefanRP (20. Jan. 2018)

Also Waschbären könnte ich mir in meiner Umgebung kaum vorstellen. Wie sieht deine Umwelt aus, sprich wie lebst du landschaftlich ?


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Jan. 2018)

StefanRP schrieb:


> Also Waschbären könnte ich mir in meiner Umgebung kaum vorstellen. Wie sieht deine Umwelt aus, sprich wie lebst du landschaftlich ?


Warte noch ein paar Jahre. Ich habe schon einige bei uns überfahren gesehen. Derzeit häufiger als Hunde.
https://www.focus.de/wissen/videos/...schland-ist-nicht-aufzuhalten_id_6098596.html


----------



## StefanRP (20. Jan. 2018)

Ich glaub bei mir ist zuwenig Vegetation. Die Landwirtschaft frisst alles.


----------



## hessi (20. Jan. 2018)

StefanRP schrieb:


> Also Waschbären könnte ich mir in meiner Umgebung kaum vorstellen. Wie sieht deine Umwelt aus, sprich wie lebst du landschaftlich ?


Ich wohne in der Rhön in Osthessen bei Fulda,also viel Wald.
Wohnen ca 90 km südlich vom Edersee  ,da wo damals die ersten deutschen Waschbären ausgewildert wurden.
Den ersten Waschbären bei uns im Garten hatten wir aber erst 2013.
Kaputt gemacht haben die bis jetzt noch nicht,außer mal nen gelben Sack aufgerissen und den Inhalt verteilt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Jan. 2018)

Hi Stefan,

das ist Waschbären eigentlich recht egal wie es in der Umgebung aussieht solange sie genug Fressbares und Unterschlupfmögichkeiten vorfinden. Die dichtesten Bestände gibt es daher ja auch mittlerweile mitten in Städten (Kassel ist europäische Waschbär-Hauptstadt , da leben rund 3000 Stück in der Stad - was ja auch daran liegt das net weit entfernt am Edersee die Waschbärplage einst ihren Anfang nahm als dort in den 1930er Jahren 2 Waschbärpaare ausgesetzt wurden, in der Berlin sind erst ca. 1000.

in ländlichen Umgebung sieht man sie kaum. Sind ja auch eher dämmerungs/nachtaktiv. Neben unzähligen überfahrenen habe selbst ich bisher nur ne handvoll live in freier Natur rumlaufend zu sehen bekommen. Den letzen als ich letzten Sommer am Edersee zum angeln war. Wurde beim übernachten auf ner Bank nachts durch laute Schmatzerei neben mir wach und mußte mit ansehen wie keine 2m neben mir ein Waschbär meinen 47cm Perca fluviatis am fressen war

MfG Frank


----------



## hessi (21. Jan. 2018)

10km entfernt von uns wurde jetzt sogar ein Goldschakal von einem Jäger fotografiert.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Jan. 2018)

hessi schrieb:


> 10km entfernt von uns wurde jetzt sogar ein Goldschakal von einem Jäger fotografiert.


Kein Thema. Ist in Europa heimisch und wandert bis Holland, Dänemark und noch weiter. 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldschakal


----------



## Hannesan (23. Jan. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> das ist Waschbären eigentlich recht egal wie es in der Umgebung aussieht solange sie genug Fressbares und Unterschlupfmögichkeiten vorfinden. Die dichtesten Bestände gibt es daher ja auch mittlerweile mitten in Städten (Kassel ist europäische Waschbär-Hauptstadt , da leben rund 3000 Stück in der Stad - was ja auch daran liegt das net weit entfernt am Edersee die Waschbärplage einst ihren Anfang nahm als dort in den 1930er Jahren 2 Waschbärpaare ausgesetzt wurden, in der Berlin sind erst ca. 1000.



Wow das wusste ich nicht. Schon klar das Tiere isch in Städten wohlfühlen, so unterschiedlich scheinen wir nicht zu sein  
Aber 3000 in Kassel?


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Jan. 2018)

Hannesan schrieb:


> Aber 3000 in Kassel?


https://www.hna.de/kassel/schaden-kann-enorm-sein-6643311.html
Wenn im "Regierungsbezirk Kassel" in der Saison 2015/2016 über 14.000 Tiere erlegt worden sind, könnten es in Kassel selber auch noch ein Paar mehr sein.


----------

